

First health app to accept Bitcoin - DrAlexander
https://www.firstderm.com/first-derm-welcomes-bitcoin/

======
nhu
Awesome stuff. I wonder if this the beginnings of a new age of anonymity in
health care.

------
satjot
How does apple feel about it?

~~~
DrAlexander
Thanks for asking. I think apple re-thinked their previous policy on Bitcoin.
We did not have an issue to release the app. It actually only took us 3 days
to update the app in the app store. 70% of our paid users are still using
apple in-app purchase.

